

A History of Vector Analysis [pdf] - rpbertp13
http://www.math.ucdavis.edu/~temple/MAT21D/SUPPLEMENTARY-ARTICLES/Crowe_History-of-Vectors.pdf

======
NY_USA_Hacker
Lots on personalities and drama.

Is mostly about 1890 to about 1910 and then stops.

Really slow finally driving a stake through the heart of the quasi-mystical
quaternions and killing them off.

No mention of the Gauss, Green, and Stokes theorems, exterior algebra, what is
now called Grassman algebra, manifolds, differential geometry, orthogonal
polynomials, Fourier theory, linear transformations, etc.

No mention of connections with systems of linear equations, linear
transformations, or functional analysis such as Hilbert space.

There is serious question if the author really understands the subject. It
looks like he got sucked down into quaternions and never really got out.

